# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  फल खाएं, बीमारियां भगाएं

## Rated R

:banana: डॉक्टरों के मुताबिक जो लोग खूब फल और सब्जियां खाते हैं उन्हें कैंसर, हृदय रोग जैसी कई बीमारियां होने की आशंका कम हो जाती हैं। दरअसल, फल-सब्जियां फाइबर, विटामिन ए, विटामिन सी और एंटीऑक्सीडेंट का अच्छा स्रोत हैं। 

एंटीऑक्सीडेंट कैंसर, हृदय रोग, समय से पहले बुढापे एवं अन्य बीमारियों से बचाते हैं। इसीलिए विशेषज्ञ एक दिन में कम से कम पांच फल एवं सब्जियां खाने की सलाह देते हैं। 


फल स्वादिष्ट होने के साथ-साथ शरीर को शक्ति और स्फूर्ति प्रदान करते हैं। शरीर की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता को बढाते हैं। इनमें कैलोरी भी काफी कम पाई जाती है। जूस पीने से बेहतर है पूरा फल खाएं। इससे शरीर को फाइबर्स भरपूर मात्रा में मिल जाते हैं। 

ऐसे खाएं फल :banana:

सुबह नाश्ते में एक गिलास जूस पीएं या एक केला, अमरूद जरूर खाएं। 
दोपहर के भोजन के समय एक सेब और कुछ गाजर खाएं। 
स्नैक्स के तौर पर अंगूर, किशममिश, एक केला या कच्ची सब्जियों को खाया जा सकता है। 
डिनर के समय सलाद की एक प्लेट जरूर शामिल करें। 
खाने के बाद मीठे के लिए एक आम या अनानास की कटोरा भर फांके खाएं। 

अपने मनपसंद फलों को काटकर फ्रिज में रख दें। इन्हें आप थोडी भूख लगने पर स्नैक्स के तौर पर खा सकते हैं। सूखे मेवे भी स्नैक्स का अच्छा विकल्प हैं। 


:left: इन्हें जब चाहें जहां चाहे खाया जा सकता है। :right:

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जिस फल का लोगों को इंतजार था आखिरकार वह फल भागलपुर पहुंच चुका है। इतना ही नहीं लोग इसका स्वाद भी चख चुके है। लोग गर्मी के दिनों में इस फल को बेहद पसंद करते हैं। 

वैसे यह फल अभी थोड़ा महंगा है क्योंकि कुछ दिन पहले ही सेक्सवर्धक फल का भागलपुर में आगमन हुआ है। वैसे भी मौसमी फल के रहने से बाजार में इसकी कीमत थोड़ी ज्यादा रहती है। इस लिहाज से यह फल समान्य लोगों के पहुंच से फिलहाल दूर है। 

लेकिन जब इस विशिष्ट फल की जानकारी मिलेगी तब यह बात बिल्कुल समान्य सी होगी। ऐसे फलों के शौकिन चौकेगें जरूर। तबतक तो ना जाने कितने टुकड़े इस फल के मुंह के हवाले कर चुके होगें और शायद इसका असर भी हरकत कर रहा होगा। आईये अब इस फल का राज खोलते है वह है तरबूज। क्यों चौंक गये ना? जी हाँ इस फल को कौन नहीं खाया होगा। लेकिन खाते वक्त किसी ने यह नहीं सोचा होगा कि इस फल में इतनी गुणवत्ता है।

पिछले दिनों वैज्ञानिक के शोध के हवाले से अखबार में एक खबर छपी कि तरबूज एक ऐसा फल है जिसके सेवन से सेक्सवर्धक होती है। खबर में यह भी कहा गया कि पूरी तरह औषधीय गुण वाला लाल तरबूज के सेवन से कमजोर लोगों भी सेक्स की क्षमता बढ़ जाती है। 

फिर क्या था जिसने इस खबर को पड़ा और जाना वह चुपके से तरबूज खरीदने बाजार दौड़ पड़े और रोज खा रहे हैं। हालांकि अभी बाजार में यह बारह रूपए किलो बिक रहा है। लेकिन उम्मीद है कि इसके दामों में जल्द गिरावट आ जाएगी। क्योंकि अभी दूर-दराज़ के किसानों के खेतों से बाजार में यह फल आना अभी बाकी है।

----------

